# Nice Surprise In The Post!



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Was feeling a bit poorly over the weekend, so to cheer myself up, went trolling on the bay and found a graduated 18ct gold filled DA and took a punt. There was only one photo, and it wasn't the best in the world, even enlarged. Well...it turned up today, and it just goes to show that sometimes you get a surprise. I had assumed it would just be a standard curb link chain, but it's actually a triple link curb and looks stunning! A quick rub with a rouge cloth and it looks like new. I would imagine it's Edwardian...but whatever period it is, it looks great with my watch etc. (Just as an aside, always wondered what 'curb chain' actually meant, so googled it and found out that curb chains are actually pieces of horse tack used to control the bit...)

Anyway...here're some pics...










Detail of the triple link...each one passes through two others...










Compared to my old 9ct GF single link one...










And again...










With some 'bits and pieces'...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's an absolute cracker! Well done you. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Good catch there Rog, filled chains have dramatically risen in price this last couple of years and are becoming harder to find

I think I would use an ultra sound with a drop of ammonia and fairy liquid to to give it a sparkle though as filled chains seem to wear through far more quickly than flat plate ware.

I also think that it's a good excuse for getting another watch, fob and sovereign holder to go with it 

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Good catch there Rog, filled chains have dramatically risen in price this last couple of years and are becoming harder to find
> 
> I think I would use an ultra sound with a drop of ammonia and fairy liquid to to give it a sparkle though as filled chains seem to wear through far more quickly than flat plate ware.
> 
> ...


Cheers guys...I did give it a bath in some warm water and a bit of 'Fairy' and a gentle scrub with an old toothbrush before the rouge cloth...and it came up lovely...there is no gold loss visible anywhere...I would think, from the condition, it has only ever been used on 'Sundays' as there are no real scratches or abrasions either. My ultrasonic cleaner is broken ATM, waiting to get a new one! Having done a bit more research on the various link types, I think this is referred to as double link, not triple as I first said.

Chris...I daren't suggest to 'er indoors that I'm going to get another 'set', or my life won't be worth living! :black eye: I'm still working up the courage to tell her about the chain........... :grin:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice catch Rog, :thumbsup:

Lovely intricate design,with the interlocking links,made so that there is less gap in the links,it actually looks more solid,

very nice indeed.

Great picks to.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Now that you have two, can I have one?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, Shangas, I'm going to hang on to the old one for the moment because I'm sure my brother will show an interest when he finds out about the new one...sorry! Just a couple more pics of the effect with the waistcoat...I've added a small, gold bolt ring to the short charm/fob link. (I had a dog clip on the old one) Lots of folk wear the same charm all the time and have it fitted permanently, but I like to change mine every now and again, and the bolt ring allows me to do this quickly and easily...



















Here's a better pic of the bolt ring.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Is that what they're called? Bolt-rings? I always called them spring-rings because they spring shut when you let them go...


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking chains Roger. I do the same as you, and change the fobs over from time to time.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Unfortunately, Shangas, I'm going to hang on to the old one for the moment because I'm sure my brother will show an interest when he finds out about the new one...sorry! Just a couple more pics of the effect with the waistcoat...I've added a small, gold bolt ring to the short charm/fob link. (I had a dog clip on the old one) Lots of folk wear the same charm all the time and have it fitted permanently, but I like to change mine every now and again, and the bolt ring allows me to do this quickly and easily...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i ask you what you put on the outher end of the chain in the waist coat,watch on one side but do you have anything on the outher side.

bowie


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Bowie...most of the time I have a sovereign holder on the opposite side to the watch...if you scroll up to pic 5 in my original post, you will see it on the chain...but here's a pic of it on its own...










This is what it looks like inside...you could probably have put four or five sovereigns in it...in today's money, about Â£1000 to Â£1250 worth, maybe more the way gold has reached record levels now...(back in Victorian/Edwardian times they would have been worth about 4-5 pounds/guineas.)










In this pic, I am wearing a rose gold Victorian photo frame as a fob, but I sometimes wear it on the other end of the chain in place of the sovereign holder.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply,looks really nice never seen a sovereign holder before.

bowie


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry to but in Rog but I came across this on Flea bay t'other day so I 'borrowed' the pic










I've never seen a triple before, it dates from 1913 and I wondered if it had been a 'one off'?

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very unusual, Chris...I've not seen a triple either...if you could fill that today it would hold a fortune! Coincidently, I was trying to find your link to your brilliant slide show so that Bowie could see some more sovereign cases, but couldn't locate it...any chance of posting it again...cos I'd like another look as well! Cheers! :yes:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

A fortune indeed Rog, the gold price is creating a bit of an issue in the coin collecting world. Bog standard examples are now fetching Â£300 + and more folk are seeing them as an investment.

Anyhoo, here is my little slideshow

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u53/a6cjn/watches/?action=view&current=80eee947.pbw

Chris


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks to Rodger and Chris,liked the link very much,some wonderful watches and chains you both have.when i get time i will post some pictures of my few pocket watches that i have.this is the only picture i have saved in my photobucket.










bowie


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, Bowie, and thanks, Chris, for posting the link. Would like to see some more pics of that watch, Bowie...cos it looks like a good one...with 17 jewels, it's what is referred to as 'fully' jewelled, and adjusted to 4 positions is also a sign of quality. You may already know that this means that the watch has been timed and adjusted to four different positions...dial up, dial down, crown up, crown down. There were a maximum of eight adjusted positions which also included crown left, crown right, temperature difference and isochronism. For a much more detailed explanation, have a look  here. The fishscaling or damasceening on the plates also shouts quality. Unfortunately I can't make out a makers name from your pic, apart from the fact that it's Swiss made, so some more pics of the whole watch would be great. :yes:


----------

